# Jermaine opening up his own Nightclub, 'Seven'



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I wish I lived in Indy so I could check it out, sounds like a sweet place.

http://www.intakeweekly.com/articles/0/023786-6750-161.html



> Dec. 30 marks the grand opening of Seven, a new Jermaine O'Neal-owned nightclub that will occupy the expansive three-story Broad Ripple building that was previously home to All-Stars.
> 
> O'Neal and his partner, John Wade, have patterned the club after the sleek and trendy "ultralounges" that dot the club districts of Miami and Las Vegas.
> 
> O'Neal recently sat down with INtake to talk about what visitors can expect at Seven.



Go to the link above to read his questions and descriptions about the dress code and all that. Pretty kickass if you ask me.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I might have to check it out the next time I go back home.....


----------

